# What do you think of this Oberon cover and skin combo?



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

I love my combo of Pond cover with Lily skin, but am thinking about this for my K2 since my daughter will get K1.

Creekbed Maple
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=947

Renoir - Boating on the Seine
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,5425.htm

what do you think?


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I really like that skin, reminds me of a painting.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful combo! It will be interesting to see how the Kindle skin will look. The colors and scenes should match great.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it is lovely!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the dark Burlwood on my Kindle in a CreekBed Maple cover.  I think the designs work very well together.

Ann


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Love the cover and the skin is very nice.  Just depends on how the cutouts will be.  I'm afraid you may loose too much detail in the skin by the time it's cut out for the Kindle.  Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Love the cover and the skin is very nice. Just depends on how the cutouts will be. I'm afraid you may loose too much detail in the skin by the time it's cut out for the Kindle. Hope it works out well for you.


Probably the screensaver will fill in the details.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I think that would be a great combination!

Marci


----------

